# What is teardrop wiping?



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Like the title says, what is teardrop wiping? Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

You could also name it "a single wipe after the wiping process to clear the windshield from teardrops"


_Modified by Theresias at 2:06 PM 6-18-2006_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Thanks, I'll give it a shot.

Side note, the central electronics coding has no effect in this case, this feature is beeing activated/deactivated in the rain/light sensor coding.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...ensor


----------

